# Group policy prevents you login after update



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

today 5 optional updates and 1 important update installed and on restarting i got a screen saying group policy prevents you logging in OK button was there.
by the time i got my mobile to get a photograph of the message it went back to screen saver . again i tried to login it went alright . what could have prevented from logging in?
following updates installed today . while restarting it got stuck at 67% updating for 25 minutes and then it went to login. it can come back to haunt me to prevent login to my windows 8. need some help to find what went wrong


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi roodap 

This error should be logged in the *Event Viewer*, under *Windows logs*, *Applications*. You can find the Event Viewer by right-clicking on *Computer* and selecting *Manage*. From there, look for an error that is related to *NETLOGON* or *Group Policy Object*.


----------

